# Mike Vandeman Arrested



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

Little cross post here, but great news for the MTB community.

If you have spent any time at all on mountain biking forums you probably know the name Mike Vandeman. On his Web site, Mr. Vandeman lists 'Fighting Mountain Biking' as one of his current interests. Recently he took this a too literally and as a result he's been charged with assault with a deadly weapon. Below is the posting on the UC Berkeley Police Dept. Web site.

East-West Fire Trail
June 1, 2010

On Friday, May 28, 2010 UCPD received a report of an assault with a deadly weapon which had occurred around 6 weeks earlier. The assault occurred on a Sunday on the East-West Fire Trail located in the hills above campus. The victims, two non-affiliated White males, reported the crime after hearing of similar incidents occurring to bicyclists on the fire trail. The victims were riding their bicycles westbound on the trail when they encountered the suspect walking in the opposite direction. The suspect was holding a handsaw and cut one of the victims across the chest with the saw. The victims asked the suspect why he had attacked them. He told them they should not be riding their bicycles on the trail. The victims positively identified the suspect from a photograph. UCPD contacted the suspect who admitted to holding a saw in front of some bicyclists on a trail and contacting one of them with the saw. The suspect was subsequently taken into custody. One of the victims suffered minor injuries during the assault. Additional charges may be filed from similar incidences on the fire trail including one reported in a crime alert on May 6, 2010.

The suspect is described as:

VANDEMAN, Michael J., a White non-affiliated male, 67 years of age.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Fry that @sshole..


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

WTF??? I still can't get used to all the mt bike haters out there. Almost all the trails I ride aren't used for any other activity and still there's plenty of people trying to shutdown bike access to trails or prevent new ones from being built. Why are people so bothered by something that seemingly has little direct impact on their lives? It's not like we're riding through the woods setting crap on fire. Hope he stays in jail til he's too old to try and hurt people anymore.


----------



## pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 3, 2009)

Death Penalty!!!!


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

What is the background story on this guy?


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Lucky that was in Commieforina because he could have got his ass whooped in other states. What a giant DB.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

ccspecialized said:


> What is the background story on this guy?


Looking at his website it sounds like he's a hardcore environmentalist. He believes nature should be left alone and hikers and bikers alike are destroying the forests and killing animals. If you're bored might be worth checking out.

His website:
http://home.pacbell.net/mjvande/

Interesting info about him here:
http://evergreenmtb.org/php/show_page.php?page_id=32


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

Holy crap what a nut job. I read through some of his stuff... complete horsesh!t.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Everyone should bring mountain bikes to his trial.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Jim311 said:


> Everyone should bring mountain bikes to his trial.


they have to be carpet fibre
Alu and steel set off the metal detectors


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

Hahaha, I hope they give him wireless in jail so he can see me take a [email protected] on his local trails and then post about how mtb'ers did it!

From his website"

Favorite People:


"I prefer people (like some of those I found in Synanon) who want to make the world better. It amazes me how many people think that life consists of simply building their own nest, & then sitting in it. Where do they think the tree came from?"


****Hey, lets all donate our assest towards his jail bond! 

(to join Synanon's cult you had to give them all your "assets")


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

If cycling REALLY was his passion he wouldn't do stupid things like that! Sounds like he is trying to gain sympathy from other non cyclists.


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

genemk said:


> Looking at his website it sounds like he's a hardcore environmentalist. He believes nature should be left alone and hikers and bikers alike are destroying the forests and killing animals. If you're bored might be worth checking out.
> 
> His website:
> http://home.pacbell.net/mjvande/
> ...


just did a half hour of reading his stuff (check the fan mail!)

its.... intresting.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

He also has an "interesting" FB page. Of course it's been overrun by unruly bikers but that's how it goes sometimes :ciappa:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mount...-Poacher-Pics-here/117731878242599?ref=search


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

sikocycles said:


> Lucky that was in Commieforina because he could have got his ass whooped in other states. What a giant DB.


Yeah, come visit California with that attitude. If someone came near me with a saw, it would be a whole different story.


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

when hippies gone mad.... the sequel


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

highdelll said:


> they have to be carpet fibre
> Alu and steel set off the metal detectors


Carpet fibre?

Best part of his site: http://home.pacbell.net/mjvande/overview


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

AmirBernard said:


> when hippies gone mad.... the sequel


Hippie? Mike Vandeman? You're deranged!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nut! said:


> . If someone came near me with a saw, it would be a whole different story.


principle for me....I act irrationally a lot when backed in a corner....be a sad day and lots of blood


----------



## gambino369 (Jan 19, 2009)

So , according to this idiot , bikers and hikers are destroying the nature? He s just another
deranged person hiding behind the mask of the hard core environmentalists...
Hope he ll get some jail time...like 5 years or so


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

iridemtb said:


> Best part of his site: https://home.pacbell.net/mjvande/overview


Hahahaha. A total LOL. That's just awesome. If one didn't think he was being serious..

One of my favourites from there:








Christs sakes, that could be from anywhere, inside city limits included.
What a wacko.

Also can't stop laughing at the poor squirrel. Yea, look at that!! That's what the bikers do just for fun!!! O' boy..


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

What a psycho.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

According to his website he's also against rafting, country roads, and girls in pigtails.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> According to his website he's also against rafting, country roads, *and girls in pigtails*.


That's understandable. You'd have to hurt a pig to get its tail...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> principle for me....I act irrationally a lot when backed in a corner....be a sad day and lots of blood


I dont know Bob I think even at your age youd stand a chance, give yourself a little credit! 

Besides you dont bleed blood just beer!:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> Besides *you dont bleed blood just beer*!:thumbsup:


that's when we give him a TQ transfusion! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcdill (Jul 22, 2007)

Stripes said:


> Watch out for jcdill on this forum too, but she usually keeps her trolling limited to the NorCal board. She's another hater who hijacked the NorCal thread on Mike V being arrested.


Talk about trolling and hijacking, Anne - here you went and did just that yourself.

You just can't help yourself can you?

I work hard to be inclusive, to respect everyone's rights to enjoy the trails and to help my fellow mountain bikers do the right things (both on- and off-trail) to gain more trail access. You don't agree with my approach, and you don't respect that I have a right to advocate a different approach than you do. But you can't make your points politely and respectfully. When I've called you on it, instead of admitting your mistakes (or agreeing to disagree, a perfectly valid response) you launch into a vendetta against me, spread lies about me, attack me. I've never done any of these things to you.

I'm not the hater around here. I'm definitely not the one providing ever more fodder for the Mike V's out there to hate MTBers.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

jcdill said:


> Talk about trolling and hijacking, Anne - here you went and did just that yourself.
> 
> You just can't help yourself can you?
> 
> ...


Here's the problem. People like you come into a forum like this expecting to be heard. No matter how rational you, as a person, may be, when you walk into a room, or log into a forum, of thousands of people who all have a very similar perspective. A perspective that we, as mountain bikers are limited to what we love to do (and we all pay taxes just like everyone else) because of trail closures that are often only closed to bikers, and the unfair image that is placed on ALL mountain bikers, you're asking for trouble.

When you enter into this realm, you invite people to give you crap... why? Because of where you placed yourself. If I walked into a meeting full of equestrians, or hikers, and I was basically the ONLY mountain bikers, I'd go into it knowing full well that:

#1 - It was going to be a difficult fight.
#2 - I'd probably not be heard at all.
#3 - I'd probably leave more upset than when I walked in in the first place.

I don't go into certain parts of town... why? Because I don't belong. You may want to avoid certain parts of the web.

I, for one, respect your freedom to speak your mind. I also enjoy my freedom to think that certain people's perspectives are often way off base. And moreso, I enjoy the freedom to tell you that you don't belong here, and that your opinions will continue to fall on deaf ears.


----------



## jcdill (Jul 22, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Here's the problem. People like you come into a forum like this expecting to be heard. No matter how rational you, as a person, may be, when you walk into a room, or log into a forum, of thousands of people who all have a very similar perspective. A perspective that we, as mountain bikers are limited to what we love to do (and we all pay taxes just like everyone else) because of trail closures that are often only closed to bikers, and the unfair image that is placed on ALL mountain bikers, you're asking for trouble.
> 
> When you enter into this realm, you invite people to give you crap... why? Because of where you placed yourself. If I walked into a meeting full of equestrians, or hikers, and I was basically the ONLY mountain bikers, I'd go into it knowing full well that:
> 
> ...


I appreciate your opinion, and especially how you share it in a respectful way. Thank you!

However, I find a few things here that are alarming. First, you say "people like you" but you don't know what "people like me" are really like! You are making some big assumptions about me, apparently based in large part on what other people say about me instead of what I say, what I do. Second, you claim that I don't belong here. Funny, I thought this was a forum for mountain bikers, and I'm definitely a mountain biker. Are you saying this is really only a forum for mountain bikers who think exactly like you do? It's supposed to be a mutual admiration party, with no dissenting views ever expressed? Because this goes contrary to your respect for my freedom to speak my mind as well as opposing the stated purpose of the MTBR forum as a place for all mountain bikers to discuss mountain biking topics. I look forward to hearing your thoughts on this.

I'd also like to address many of your other points but someone will certainly jump in and say I'm hijacking the thread. If you want to have a conversation on those topics elsewhere, let me know.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

*Update!*

http://peterfrickwright.com/2011/03/mr-vandeman-is-a-very-unique-defendant/#more-600'



> The jury could not reach a verdict on the felony. For the misdemeanors,
> there were three guilty and two not-guilty verdicts. The defendant is
> free until sentencing.


http://groups.google.com/group/rec.bicycles.tech/browse_thread/thread/feeef6d2c0311fa1#


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

F**k Mike V. Hope he get's a human booster shot from a guy named Mollie in jail. We had a guy like that in Truckee. Let's just say he never made it to trial. Best part of the trial coverage. When it came to the the weapons charge. The article said "One of the elements of assault with a deadly weapon is whether or not the accused meant to cause bodily harm with their action". WTF???!!! If you strike someone with a handsaw what did you intend with that action. A rub down and a shiatsu?!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

dhtahoe said:


> When it came to the the weapons charge. The article said "One of the elements of assault with a deadly weapon is whether or not the accused meant to cause bodily harm with their action". WTF???!!! If you strike someone with a handsaw what did you intend with that action. A rub down and a shiatsu?!


it is more a matter of the intent of having said handsaw, and that is where lawyers come in. did he intend to hurt someone, or was it merely a matter of circumstance? .001% doubt = not guilty.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Wack job needs carbon knuckle sandwich, did the rider get cut with the saw edge or hit on the other side?


----------



## sanjosedre (Oct 11, 2004)

DeerhillJDOG said:


> Wack job needs carbon knuckle sandwich, did the rider get cut with the saw edge or hit on the other side?


Does someone make carbon knuckles?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm not understanding this at all, really :???: How could he approach any biker with a saw and not get his head bashed in with said bikers bike and be left for who ever to find him. Glad I've never come across this sort of crap.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

sanjosedre said:


> Does someone make carbon knuckles?


Those are crazy knuckles. . the one's I've seen are just on the last two fingers



LyNx said:


> I'm not understanding this at all, really :???: How could he approach any biker with a saw and not get his head bashed in with said bikers bike and be left for who ever to find him. Glad I've never come across this sort of crap.


Have not read anything about this but sounds like this guy was pushed with the saw if they let him go.

Still completely wrong but much diff than having the f'n buisness end of a saw cut across your chest.


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

If someone came at me on a trail like that they would find an 18" mongoose, wheels and all stuck firmly where the sun don't shine, followed by a severe telling off from my hands and feet. Bloody psycho, most bikers I know really respect nature


----------

